# Problema emerge beryl ed Xgl!!!

## Alucard13

Salve, avevo installato beryl correttamente e funzionava. 

Poi ho pensato di aggiornarlo dando emerge --update beryl e mentre compilava mi ha dato questo errore:

```

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.4/site-packages

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for PYGTK... yes

checking for BERYLSETTINGSBINDINGS... configure: error: Package requirements (beryl-settings-bindings) were not met:

No package 'beryl-settings-bindings' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables BERYLSETTINGSBINDINGS_CFLAGS

and BERYLSETTINGSBINDINGS_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999/work/beryl-settings/config.log

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1611:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 968:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3418:   Called src_compile

  beryl-settings-9999.ebuild, line 28:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 574:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/beryl-settings-9999/temp/build.log'.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

Potete aiutarmi?? in giro ho trovato poco.... grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

devi installare beryl-settings-bindings .. poi risolvi..

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

> checking for BERYLSETTINGSBINDINGS... configure: error: Package requirements (beryl-settings-bindings) were not met:
> 
> No package 'beryl-settings-bindings' found
> 
> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
> ...

 

credo che l'errore sia  evidente...... manca : 'beryl-settings-bindings'

ciauz

----------

## Alucard13

Ho provato ma nn esiste:

```
# emerge beryl-settings-bindings

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "beryl-settings-bindings".

```

in giro ho provato a cercare e alcuni dicevano che era un problema di python 2.4 e l'ho aggiornato alla 2.5 ma niente cmq sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## crisandbea

dai un 

```
echo "x11-misc/beryl-settings" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

e dopo ridai l'emerge.

ciauz

----------

## Alucard13

niente stesso identico errore!!!

Forse si è incasinato qualcosa quando ho dato emerge --update beryl ???

----------

## crisandbea

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> niente stesso identico errore!!!
> 
> Forse si è incasinato qualcosa quando ho dato emerge --update beryl ???

 

prova a fare un da root 

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/
```

  poi dai un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 dopo un 

```
emerge -pvtDu world
```

ciauz

----------

## Alucard13

ho fatto ma devo aggiornarlo o serviva solo a vedere la lista dei pacchetti da aggiornare???

```
#emerge -pvtDu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0 (is blocking dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0)

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1-r2)

[nomerge      ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.34

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.41] USE="nls" 1,780 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.13] USE="nls -midi%" 959 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.4 [2.2.3-r1] 206 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/strace-4.5.15 [4.5.14] USE="-aio -static" 445 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-223 [222] USE="unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar -truetype" 786 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.2.1 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 291 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 265 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1-r1 [1.0_rc1] USE="X aac alsa arts* bidi dts dvd gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg* live mad opengl oss png* svga theora unicode vorbis xv -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dvdread -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ggi -gif -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmx -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba -sdl -speex -sse -sse2 -tga -truetype -v4l -v4l2 -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid -xvmc" LINGUAS="-bg -cs -da -de -el -en -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,135 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/live-2007.01.17 [2005.11.11] 433 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.1-r2 [2.0-r2] USE="ipv6 java* -debug -filepicker% -gnome -mozbranding -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he% -hu -ja -ka% -ko -ku% -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa% -pa_IN% -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 36,372 kB

[nomerge      ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.2

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/dialog-1.0.20060221 [1.0.20051107] USE="unicode -examples" 330 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -tr -uk -uz -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 15,847 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.2 [2.0.0] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,272 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-1.6.11-r1 [1.6.11] USE="tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -static" 696 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746 [1.0.9631] USE="dlloader" 7,553 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.2-r1] USE="-no-old-linux" 395 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/kbfx-0.4.9.2_pre4 [0.4.9.2_pre3] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 3,262 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="arts* opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver (-kdehiddenvisibility%)" 16,181 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.10 [1.3.5-r10] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 417 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-tools-1.0.14_rc1 [1.0.13] USE="gtk -fltk" 1,433 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.8.6 [0.8.2] USE="-sqlite" 354 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r1 [3.6.20] 398 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r1 [1.2.2.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig -static (-netboot%)" 1,476 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.5-r2] USE="nls" 2,257 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16.1 [1.16-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,752 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.1  USE="-debug" 2,433 kB

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.1  USE="-debug -doc -jpeg"

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0  USE="X -debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0  USE="-debug -doc -esd -static"

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16.3-r1 [2.16.3] USE="gnutls* ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -hal -samba" 1,856 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2 [0.62-r1] USE="X gtk python qt3 qt4 -debug -doc -mono (-selinux)" 1,697 kB

[ebuild     U ]      app-admin/gamin-0.1.8 [0.1.7] USE="-debug -doc" 552 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.1  62 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.16  68 kB

[ebuild     U ]    virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.66 [0.65] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     perl-core/Test-Simple-0.66 [0.65] 75 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/perl-Storable-2.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.62.001-r1  226 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.14-r1  58 kB

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-perl/XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-perl/XML-LibXML-Common-0.13  13 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.3.14 [2.3.13] USE="alsa jpeg pdf png python svg -aalib (-altivec) -debug -doc -gnome -gtkhtml -lcms -mmx -mng -smp -sse -tiff -wmf" 15,660 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc"

[ebuild     U ]   dev-python/pycairo-1.2.6 [1.2.2] USE="-examples% -numeric" 470 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1 [2.16.0] USE="zlib -debug -doc -gnome" 414 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.6 [3.5.5-r1] USE="arts* ssl -debug -jingle -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 9,032 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.02 [1.01] 45 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.94.1  LINGUAS="it -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_AR -es_ES -fi -fr -hu -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -zh_CN"

[ebuild     U ]  mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.5.0.9 [1.5.0.8] USE="crypt ipv6 -debug -gnome -ldap -moznopango -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="it -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -gu_IN -he -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh_CN" 35,299 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/nss-3.11.4 [3.11.3-r1] 3,627 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/nspr-4.6.4 [4.6.3-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 1,272 kB

[ebuild     U ]   www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.56 [1.54] 7 kB

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1-r2 [1.4.6] USE="X nls -bzip2 -doc% -ldap -openct% -pcsc-lite% (-selinux) -smartcard (-bindist%) (-curl%) (-ecc%) (-idea%) (-readline%*) (-static%) (-usb%) (-zlib%*)" LINGUAS="(-ru%)" 3,832 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.2-r3  USE="gtk ncurses qt3 -caps" 390 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,920 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.4-r3 [1.4.4-r2] USE="aac arts* kde opengl -debug -ifp -ipod -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres -real -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 17,226 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/ruby-1.8.5_p12 [1.8.5_p2] USE="ipv6 -cjk -debug -doc -examples -socks5 -threads -tk" 4,421 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 227 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.6 [3.4.5] USE="-bash-completion% (-ibm) (-selinux)" 7,359 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5  USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt -selinux -static"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39-r1 [1.39] USE="nls -static" 4,309 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,071 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.9] USE="ipv6 -acl -static -xinetd (-build%)" 793 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.10.4-r3] USE="nls" 712 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kpdf-3.5.6 [3.5.5] USE="arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 7,168 kB

[ebuild     U ]  kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6 [3.5.5-r2] USE="arts cups java opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,611 kB

[ebuild     U ]   kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6 [3.5.5-r7] USE="alsa arts cups ssl -acl -avahi -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -spell -tiff -utempter -xinerama -zeroconf" LINGUAS="-he" 15,187 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.20 [1.1.17] USE="crypt python -debug" 3,604 kB

[ebuild     U ]    app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libpcre-7.0 [6.6] USE="unicode%* -doc -static%" 594 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-apps/usbutils-0.72 [0.71-r1] 163 kB

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.4  USE="cairo gtk qt3 qt4"

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2  USE="cups opengl zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -jpeg -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -png -postgres -sqlite -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]    net-print/cups-1.2.7  USE="X nls pam ppds ssl -dbus -jpeg -php -png -samba -slp -tiff"

[ebuild     U ]     app-text/libpaper-1.1.21 [1.1.20] 343 kB

[ebuild     U ]     net-libs/gnutls-1.6.1 [1.4.4-r1] USE="nls zlib -doc" 4,128 kB

[nomerge      ]      app-crypt/opencdk-0.5.7  USE="-doc"

[ebuild     U ]       dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="nls -bindist% -idea%" 966 kB

[ebuild     U ]        dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.5 [1.4] USE="nls" 364 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-firmware-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.13] 3,012 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3_pre3 [0.2.3_pre2] 88 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 [2.17.1] USE="-static" 131 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.2.1-r1  USE="opengl -branding -cairo -gnome -seamonkey"

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9 [2.10.6-r1] USE="X jpeg* -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama (-macmenu%)" 14,584 kB

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/pango-1.14.9  USE="-debug -doc"

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.3.10  USE="X glitz svg -debug -directfb -doc -xcb"

[ebuild     U ]     media-libs/libpng-1.2.15 [1.2.13] USE="-doc" 610 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0 [1.1.1-r2] USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint (-aiglx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nv -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 9,092 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7 [1.2.3] USE="ipv6 -debug" 561 kB

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/mesa-6.5.2  USE="nptl -debug -doc -hardened -motif -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -s3virge -savage -sis -sunffb -tdfx -trident -via"

[nomerge      ]     app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.5

[ebuild     U ]      app-admin/eselect-1.0.8 [1.0.7] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 149 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/file-4.19 [4.18] USE="python" 534 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 41 kB

[nomerge      ]    media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls -X"

[nomerge      ]     x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]      x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]       x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug -minimal" 96 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 108 kB

[nomerge      ]     x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12 [2.1.11] USE="-debug -newspr%" 255 kB [2]

[ebuild     U ]       media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 [2.4.1] USE="-doc -xml" 1,249 kB

[nomerge      ]     x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -xprint" 504 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-apps/ed-0.4 [0.2-r6] 53 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 98 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-wm/twm-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 233 kB

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 52 kB

[ebuild     U ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.19 [0.18-r1] 582 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/glib-2.12.9 [2.12.4-r1] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 2,835 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.27 [2.6.26] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -test" 4,484 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-util/intltool-0.35.4 [0.35.0] 132 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/ant-1.7.0 [1.6.5] 0 kB

[nomerge      ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3  USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack -selinux"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/pam-0.99.7.1 [0.99.6.3-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 855 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 [2.8.9-r1] USE="nls python" 565 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6d] USE="nls" 247 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1 [1.0.3-r1] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb%" 1,393 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.9-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2 [4.3.1-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,277 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 225 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild     U ]   x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 242 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.9] USE="-debug" 140 kB

[ebuild     U ]    x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ]     x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 47 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p1 [5.2] 1,991 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.13] USE="-debug -doc" 698 kB

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.14_rc2 [1.0.14_pre20061130] 2,467 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4  USE="-build -symlink" 41,907 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-fs/udev-104-r3 [103] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.6] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB

[ebuild     U ]     sys-apps/coreutils-6.7-r1 [6.4] USE="nls -acl (-selinux) -static" 5,223 kB

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2

[ebuild     U ]       sys-devel/autoconf-2.61 [2.60] USE="-emacs" 1,365 kB

[ebuild     U ]        sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3 [4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/init-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]      sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r7 [2.86-r5] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 101 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.19.2-r1 [2.6.17-r1] USE="(-gcc64%)" 4,231 kB

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-util/unifdef-1.20  65 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.8 [1.4.7] USE="nls" 567 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007a [2006o] USE="nls" 337 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1

[ebuild     U ]  app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.23 [0.1.21] USE="(-python%*)" 72 kB

[nomerge      ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 [3.3.4] USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 23,411 kB

[ebuild     U ]   sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 [4.1.1-r2] USE="fortran gtk* nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 38,325 kB

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.1 [2.2.0_p16] 770 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.6 [5.5-r3] USE="gpm unicode -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -trace" 2,347 kB

[ebuild     U ]    sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1 [0.15-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -nocxx" 8,340 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.0.31-r3 [2.0.30] 17 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/antlr-2.7.7 [2.7.5-r3] USE="python -debug -doc -examples -mono -nocxx -nojava -script -source" 1,774 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/log4j-1.2.14-r1 [1.2.14] USE="-doc -javamail -jms -jmx -source" 2,707 kB

[ebuild     U ]  dev-java/javatoolkit-0.2.0-r1 [0.1.9-r1] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/bsf-2.3.0-r5 [2.3.0-r3] USE="-doc -jython -rhino -source" 1,022 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.0-r3 [2.7.0-r2] USE="-doc -source" 6,118 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0 [1.6.5-r2] USE="-jai% -javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobsf -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojmf% -nojsch -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -noresolver% -noswing% -noxalan (-nobeanutils%) (-nobsh%) (-nojython%) (-norhino%) (-noxerces%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-commons-net-1.7.0  6,683 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-swing-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-jmf-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-resolver-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-jsch-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-bcel-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-nodeps-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-oro-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-antlr-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-log4j-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-regexp-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-apache-bsf-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-commons-logging-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-trax-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-junit-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-jdepend-1.7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0 [1.6.5-r14] USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]    virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]     dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin" 61,249 kB

Total: 158 packages (126 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 27 new, 4 in new slots, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 536,027 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [2] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/trunk

 [3] /usr/local/portage/xeffects/experimental

```

----------

## crisandbea

io ho detto di fare un 

```
emerge --sync
```

 dopo di che tutto il resto, che comunque se lanci non ti farà fare perchè hai dei pacchetti che bloccano altri,,, ti consiglio di dare una sistemata ai file di configurazione , vedi il file world, i vari file sotto /etc/portage/package....   ecc...,    dopo di che aggiornare il tutto.

comunque nell'aggiornamento non vedo il pacchetto beryl che tu vuoi aggiornare, se sicuro di averlo installato e per farlo hai seguito http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl  ????

ciauz

----------

## Alucard13

allora x il pacchetto baryl in pratica io pensavo che il problema era xke era ancora installato allora l'ho disinstallato ma se lo riemergo il problema è analogo.

hai detto :

 *Quote:*   

> ti consiglio di dare una sistemata ai file di configurazione , vedi il file world, i vari file sotto /etc/portage/package.... ecc...

 

in che senso nn capisco?

Ps: cmq nn riesco a sbloccare 

```
alculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/ant-tasks-1.7.0 (is blocking dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0)

```

ho dato un emerge -C ant-core ma lo ha ancora bloccato....

----------

## pingoo

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ps: cmq nn riesco a sbloccare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Credo che sia ant-tasks che blocchi ant-core e non viceversa, quindi nel caso dovresti rimuovere ant-tasks

Ciao

----------

## Alucard13

problemi su problemi....

ora mi da questo cavolo di errore:

```
/usr/bin/python ./extract.py ./dbus_bindings.pxd.in -I./..  -I. > dbus_bindings.pxd.tmp && mv dbus_bindings.pxd.tmp dbus_bindings.pxd

running echo '#include "dbus_h_wrapper.h"

'|cpp  -I./.. -I.pyrexc ./dbus_bindings.pyx -I. -o ./dbus_bindings.c

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/pyrexc", line 7, in <module>

    from Pyrex.Compiler.Main import main

ImportError: No module named Pyrex.Compiler.Main

make[3]: *** [dbus_bindings.c] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2/work/dbus-0.62/python'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2/work/dbus-0.62/python'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2/work/dbus-0.62'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1611:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 968:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4125:   Called src_compile

  dbus-0.62-r2.ebuild, line 108:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/dbus-0.62-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

e nn mi finisce l'aggiornamento del sistema.....(porc******)  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

@Alucard13:

quell'errore ti viene fuori quando lanci l'emerge di cosa? 

se dai ad emerge l'opzione -pvt ti dice quali pacchetti dipendono da altri, cosi iniziamo a capire chi richiede quella versione di dbus.

poi per ogni problema:

```

1)cerca nel forum se esiste un topic già aperto;

2)cerca su google se trovi qualcosa;

3)apri un topic qui sul forum, dando più dettagli possibili.

```

ciauz

----------

## Alucard13

Niente ho aggiornato tutto ma mi ridà lo stesso problema....

Ho pravato a ridare emerge dell'ultima versione stabile di beryl:

```
#emerge -va =beryl-0.1.4
```

e ora l'ho messo ma le xgl sfarfallano un po nel senso che ho mi fa tutte line, scatta e tutti i pezzi di skermo sparpagliati(nn è facile spiegare l'errore grafico che fa)

può essere che la versione nuova delle xgl da problemi e allora crea tutti questi errori ???

come faccio a prendere l'ultima versione stabile delle xgl ??

----------

## Apetrini

Non ti sei ricordato di aggiornare l'overlay, suppongo tu stia usando xeffects o coffeoverlay, in entrambi i casi posizionati nella directory dell'overlay e digita un

```

svn up

```

----------

## luigi.malago

Io faccio 

```
layman -S

```

aggiorna tutto in automatico

anche a me Beryl dava problemi, poi aggiornando il sorgente si è risolto..

Luigi

----------

## Bionicle

ultimamente il repository XEffects ha cambiato gli ebuild, per poterli ancora utilizzare bisogna usare portage mascherato.

fonte: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-534696-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

----------

## Alucard13

Scusate se rispondo solo ora... cmq

ho provato a fare di tutto e ora ho rimesso le xgl vecchie e beryl vecchio....

ma ho sempre problemi se le faccio partire le xgl... 

vi posto le schermate così capite meglio 

http://infc.altervista.org/schermata1.png

http://infc.altervista.org/schermata2.png

e questo succede senza fare niente solo movendo il mouse... nn riesco a capire da cosa dipende se ho cancellato sia beryl ke le xgl e ho rimesso quelli vecchi...

----------

## Alucard13

Aggiorno una piccola questione:

ho provato a far partire le xgl in modalità finestra da terminale e vanno bene senza dare problemi vari come sulle foto allegate precedentemente...  e ho notato una cosa ben più IMPORTANTE che quei strani "errori" grafici come sulle foto li fa anche nella skermata di login quando ancora le xgl nn vengono caricate o penso visto che io le faccio partire dal kdmrc

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc :

```

NoPassUsers=

ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp

ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv

ServerTimeout=30

#-------------->

#ServerCmd=/usr/bin/X -br

[X-:*-Greeter]

AllowClose=false

```

xrò se invece faccio partire X normalmente nn fa nessun errore e va benissimo....

----------

